# Virginia Tech Shooting



## Heather (Apr 16, 2007)

I was just watching the news coverage on this. What an awful story.
I think Sue's our only member there? Is that correct? 

Sue, please check in when you can!


----------



## Grandma M (Apr 16, 2007)

My Grandson was a tech student there and just arrived home (Michigan) last week.


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 16, 2007)

I just read the news!

Just simply awful!


----------



## kentuckiense (Apr 16, 2007)

Death count up to 31 now (including the shooter). Deadliest school attack in U.S. history.


----------



## kentuckiense (Apr 16, 2007)

Someone was killed in a dorm at 7:15 and the school didn't do a damn thing to cancel class or lockdown the campus?! They only even MENTIONED the shooting in an email two hours later. Nothing about cancelling classes. Meanwhile, over two dozen more people were getting murdered. It's just not right how this was handled.


----------



## Heather (Apr 16, 2007)

Not the first time we've had a thread about this campus in the last year either. 

Also, I know it isn't April 19th yet, but it is Patriots Day here in MA, and both Waco and the Oklahoma bombing happened on a year that Patriots Day fell on 4/19. Kind of a weird coincidence.


----------



## Heather (Apr 16, 2007)

Oh yeah...I just figured out why I've been having deja vu about this all afternoon, and why I remembered about Waco and OK. Columbine was also on Pats Day, but April 20th.


----------



## bwester (Apr 16, 2007)

damn.....


----------



## Barbara (Apr 16, 2007)

I just saw this on the news. Truly horrible.


----------



## lienluu (Apr 16, 2007)

I had no idea any of this happened until I read it here. it's awful and scary to think this could have been any campus...


----------



## Heather (Apr 16, 2007)

Yeah, Lien, no kidding!

I was talking to John today and he was complaining about something school related and all the sudden it dawned on me - this could have happened anywhere, and SO many of my friends are on campuses daily. 

I hope you know, when something like this happens, I truly worry about all of our members in that area. I do hope Sue checks in when he can.  
Scary **** for sure.

*edit*
I just emailed Sue. Maybe I'm not supposed to use emails I'm privy to for this sort of thing but I'd rather know he's okay at this point. I told him we were concerned and thinking of him.


----------



## Sue (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks for emailing Heather. I'm fine. My office is two buildings down from Norris Hall, so that's fairly creepy. Well, I guess "fairly creepy" isn't quite right. There aren't terribly good words for the utter disconnect between what went on and what we, on campus but not outside, experienced. They changed the fatality count from 1 to 22 at the same time that we were evacuated, so this just seemed like a tragic repeat of the Malvo incident from the beginning of the academic year. It's hard to make sense of this as something happening here, now, but it doesn't make much more sense as the kind of international incident which it also is.

A tree felled my phone line, so I had to come into town to email and phone friends, family, colleagues, and students. So I'm now in a hookah bar which has wifi. Even the manner in which this doesn't make any sense doesn't make any sense.

Of course, I won't know about my students until the list of the dead is released.

I'll try to keep in touch.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 16, 2007)

How horrible!
I'm glad you are safe, Sue. Our thoughts are with all of you there.


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 16, 2007)

This is truly a horror. Nobody deserves this. I am thinking alot about these families tonight.


----------



## Heather (Apr 16, 2007)

Sue said:


> Thanks for emailing Heather. I'm fine.



Dylan, thank goodness! I'm so happy to hear from you. This is and will continue to be a nightmare. I am really very glad to hear that you are safe and sound and I hope that for all of your students and friends as well. 



Sue said:


> I'll try to keep in touch.



Please do, if you are able.

As I said in my email earlier - I know we are all thinking of you! Take care!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 16, 2007)

The guy must have been a ninja to shoot up a building and walk around to another site w/out anyone calling 911 or bumrushing him! I wonder why he went postal? My condolences to all the families.


----------



## kentuckiense (Apr 16, 2007)

NYEric said:


> The guy must have been a ninja to shoot up a building and walk around to another site w/out anyone calling 911 or bumrushing him! I wonder why he went postal? My condolences to all the families.



Apparently his girlfriend had dumped him recently? Something like that. I'm sure that's not the whole story, though.

I'm sure people DID call 911 and no doubt, there had to have been police already on campus. The majority of the killings happened two hours after the first.

As for bumrushing... It's easy to say that people should have done that. The guy had a gun in each hand and had a vest full of loaded magazines. I think VERY FEW people mentally capable of trying to take on that, even en masse.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 16, 2007)

2 hours is a pretty poor response to for ES.


----------

